# Moon perigee



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Is been a very long time since I posted any images here. None the less and to celebrate the closest Moon perigee for the last 18years, here I present for your perusal the best Lunar shot I have ever taken. I hope you guys like it.










Taken Friday 18th March 2011 with a Canon EOS 1Ds MKIII + EF 500mm f/4L IS + TC 2X, Tripod with Wimberley II head, mirror up remote release with 10 sec delay, manual focus trough 10x live view and manual metering.


----------



## twistedframe (Nov 16, 2010)

That is an amazing picture! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning shot...:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Very, Very good.

Really well done.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Excellent shot mate. Any PP work done?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Truly amazing well done


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind feedback, it makes the hour I spent in the freezing cold a worthy enterprise.
@ Spitfire, Post Processing work done was a slight levels adjustment, resizing and sharpening. That's it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

That's awesome. I love the craters and impact lines from where it has been hit by meteors. Just imagine the destruction if one of them hit earth.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Really nice shot, I would have been proud to get one like that. Ive only used a 200mm so go no where near anything like that. Well done.
Thats got to go up on a wall. I find the moon amazing, in a way it interests me more than any other thing in the sky. Maybe because its the easiest to see. I wouldnt mind having a go on a good telescope to look saturn though.

Ben


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovely shot matey!

I got one on Friday as was too cloudy here on Saturday....MF'ing through live view is a pain isn't it. Should of got the laptop out and remotely done it


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Is this it too in these pics - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-12799686


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

Thank you guys.
@ Drew... Yeah royal pain in the butt that live view malarkey... Still, the resulting image speaks for itself. No way I would have been able to get that kind of detail with the camera set up for AF.
On a side note, I would love to meet up with you for a nice photo session around your neck of the woods.. PM with details of days you may be available if you like the idea.

@ hornet. Don't despair mate, a 200mm in a crop body (most DSLR) is a good focal length. With a steady platform, careful exposure, manual focus and the right framing you can achieve fantastic images of the moon. Don't give up mate, go out there and have fun. 

@ Shiny .. I hear you mate, I have the same obsession lol.

@ Donnyboy.... That's not my shot, The guy's name is Ali Napier (is on the captions) He obviously took that with a long lens (400-500mm) but, the image is slightly overexposed and He either left the focusing in AF or he hand held the camera. The detail is not quiet there. Good effort...but no cigar. I am sure He will nail it next time though.
Once again, thank you all for the kind comments. I am chuffed with this one, It is now printed large and on my wall. :thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

For those of you who are interested in the moon.. check out the Kaguya Lunar probe site
They have some unbelievable HD footage of the moon surface. It will blow your shocks off!!!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

great shot,thanks for sharing.


----------

